# replace engine on 95



## tdgrey (Sep 12, 2012)

Wondering if I can replace the engine in my '95 GLE with an engine of a different year. Wanting to possibly put a 3.5 liter engine in it from a newer model maxima but not sure the compatible years that would fit if any without alot of modification.


----------



## Mad_JDM (May 19, 2015)

hey there tdgrey,
I was wondering if you have swaped the engine on your Maxima, I was looking into the same thing, going from the VQ30DE to the VQ35DE maybe even the VQ35DE-S1


----------

